# GRACO STX airless sprayer blowing fuse!



## savatreatabvr (Sep 22, 2013)

I picked up a Graco STX airless sprayer on Craigslist for $50. I know I can't expect much from CL but the fuse on the circuit board keeps blowing. The guy I got it from soldered a fuse holder onto the board to replace the original fuse but after about 5 minutes of spraying the fuse blows! I keep replacing them and they keep blowing. I joined this site to ask some professionals what their thoughts may be on what the problem is. Any ideas are helpful, thanks.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like you have a fuse issue. You might want to contact your local airless sprayer repair shop.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Trash it, it will cost you more to figure out and fix then just buying a new one for $300.

Are you running an extension cord? More than 50' might blow fuses.


----------



## savatreatabvr (Sep 22, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Trash it, it will cost you more to figure out and fix then just buying a new one for $300.
> 
> Are you running an extension cord? More than 50' might blow fuses.


It's a 25' extension cord. On the job recently I ran out of fuses so I wrapped a piece of wire around the blown fuse {I know bad bad bad) but it worked until the plastic fuse holder melted! Lol, growing up I was taught to get the job done at all cost, as long as I'm not risking the safety of the people around me of course! Anyways I'm considering taking the sprayer apart to test the motor resistance, anyone ever take one apart before?


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

all you can do at this point is replace the circuit board. you should go to a service center. If you want to attempt it yourself the part number is 245-892 and the cost is $ 218.00


----------

